# Installed Z4 on gingerbread... :(



## milfhunter (Sep 21, 2011)

Yeah so I installed Z4 on droid X w/ gingerbread 2.3.3/4.5.602. Didn't work out so well for me...I guess that's the wrong root!?!?! I uninstalled it and deleted the z4 install file thingy. Do I screw anything up? Phone seems to be working fine. Thought about setting it back to factory default but don't want to loose all my settings or back up all the pics and contact list onto my laptop. Any thoughts.

Thanks!

*sigh*


----------



## DataX (Jun 24, 2011)

I'd think you should be fine since z4root wouldn't even be able to run the exploit needed to obtain root. If you still want root, you can use the new 1-click root for .596/.602: http://www.psouza4.com/Droid3/


----------



## milfhunter (Sep 21, 2011)

sweet will the be compatible with with 4.5.605 when it comes out?


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

milfhunter said:


> For droid X...the link says droid 3?


It works on most Motorola devices, including the DX.


----------



## milfhunter (Sep 21, 2011)

Great thanks!


blaineevans said:


> It works on most Motorola devices, including the DX.


----------



## jeepndiva (Sep 22, 2011)

Looking for some help! Did the one click root but when I try any tether device it tells me I'm not rooted. Superuser shows up, no apps in list, log empty! I've run the program 3's, any help would be appreciated.


----------



## razorloves (Jun 7, 2011)

"milfhunter said:


> sweet will the be compatible with with 4.5.605 when it comes out?


The root tool was tested on a leaked copy of .605 and it worked, so it will probably work on the official one.


----------



## lancasterv3 (Jun 13, 2011)

razorloves said:


> The root tool was tested on a leaked copy of .605 and it worked, so it will probably work on the official one.


It was tried by willyjay in the cm4dx gingerbread thread and was successful

Originally Posted by INt_Rnd_Pooka 
There are kernel changes in .605? Interesting. Wonder if the one click root will still work on the final OTA once it goes public?

Originally Posted by csimo 
Kernel version: [email protected] #1
System version: 4.5.605.BM810.Verizon.en.US

Yes...one click worked on above info.....BUT, I haven't flashed anything yet.


----------



## milfhunter (Sep 21, 2011)

Double check to make sure your using the correct root!


jeepndiva said:


> Looking for some help! Did the one click root but when I try any tether device it tells me I'm not rooted. Superuser shows up, no apps in list, log empty! I've run the program 3's, any help would be appreciated.


----------



## milfhunter (Sep 21, 2011)

razorloves said:


> The root tool was tested on a leaked copy of .605 and it worked, so it will probably work on the official one.


 ok cool...thx


----------



## milfhunter (Sep 21, 2011)

Ok followed the directions from psouza4 site...whats the next step? How can i tell the phone is rooted?


----------



## jonwgee (Jun 6, 2011)

Is super user in your app drawer? When you run a root app such as drocap2 does it ask you for su permissions?


----------



## milfhunter (Sep 21, 2011)

Still cant root droid X - 2.3.3/4.5.605...event after factory reset:
Root Access is not properly configured or was not granted.

Superuser.apk - com.noshufou.android.su - version 2.3.6.1 - Added clear log to menu in log tab, More languages, Bugfixes is installed!

System Environment PATH: /sbin /vendor/bin /system/sbin /system/bin /system/xbin

The adb binary is set to default shell user access as a standard non-root user

Standard su binary location: ls -l /system/bin/su:
-rwxr-xr-x root shell 26264 2011-09-18 01:49 su

Standard su binary location: ls -l /system/xbin/su:
-rwsr-xr-x root root 26264 2011-09-22 19:10 su

Alternate su binary location:
/sbin/su: Permission denied

Alternate su type binary location:
/system/xbin/sudo: No such file or directory

SU binary not found or not operating properly

Results provided on your DROIDX device by Root Checker version 3.7 from joeykrim in the Android Market - http://goo.gl/GgWae


----------



## razorloves (Jun 7, 2011)

milfhunter said:


> Still cant root droid X - 2.3.3/4.5.605...event after factory reset:
> Root Access is not properly configured or was not granted.
> 
> Superuser.apk - com.noshufou.android.su - version 2.3.6.1 - Added clear log to menu in log tab, More languages, Bugfixes is installed!
> ...


use the root tool and choose the unroot option. then try to root again.


----------

